# Black Water Flush Kit



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

I just purchased a 28RSDS, but I don't physically have posession of it yet (it's in winter storage). Anyhow, I was wondering if this model comes with a black water flush kit?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

None of the Outbacks come from the factory with any kind of blackwater flush kit.
I suggest adding a quickie flush before the black tank is used.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I worked one into my deal this time. I figured, let the dealer do it!

Congrats on you new unit.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations FordFamily! You are going to love that Outback!

I would be sure to get the Quickie-Flush installed before your first trip. It will be a lot more pleasant before rather than after... if you know what I mean?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT









Quickie Flush - must have!!!! Try and get the dealer to install it as apart of the purchase deal.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats FordFamily and the 28RSDS
The Quickie Flush was the best mod I did so far
It makes camping a lot easier









Don


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

GET THE QUICKIE FLUSH1 I camped without one for one season, big mistake. The camper does not drain as well as others due to pitch of the black tank. Have the dealer install it! It will save you time at the dump station and we would all appreciate that on a warm Sunday afternoon while we wait in line behind you!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Kick it up a step. Get the Tornado. I like it better because it spins!


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

So Tornado versus Quickie flush?

Which is better? I have to do something this spring.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Kick it up a step. Get the Tornado. I like it better because it spins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.....works well

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Tornado 
+
FLUSH KING
__________

Squeeky Clean


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Tornado
> +
> FLUSH KING
> __________
> ...


Do you really need the Flush King if you have the tornado flusher?

Redundant? just wondering, 'cause I'm getting ready to install the tornado flush
real soon. Thanks

sunny

Dallas


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Flush King is external and helps clear clogs at the drain pipe connection on the tank.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I understand that now. Just wasn't thinking about that end of things.I have a hydro flush, which I believe is similar to the Fush King, so I will keep it handy. Never seemed to be that much help with my "other" TT. Usually flushed with water hose down the toilet from inside to get a better cleaning. Thanks

sunny

Dallas


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Very happy with the tornado flush


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!

Like everyone else has said, have the dealer install the Quickie Flush and then have them show you how to use it. We've had a few guys have issues with presure build up.


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------

